# Story hour in French ?



## Sammael99 (Feb 8, 2002)

My campaign is run in French. I'd love to share it with you guys, but all the log entries for the sessions are in French as well. I was wondering if

a/ it was "legally" OK to post in an non-english language on EN World

b/ there was sufficient interest for me to post the story hour in French...


----------



## Horacio (Feb 8, 2002)

J'aimerais bien lire une bonne _story hour_ en Français, mon ami. Je m'en fous si c'est 'legal' ou pas, tu peux la envoyer, et si ils veulent pas la lire c'est son probleme...

          Horacio


----------



## blargney (Feb 8, 2002)

Bring it on

Ça ferait du bien de lire de quoi dans une langue civilisée, on se tanne d'entendre l'Orc^H^H^Hanglais tout le temps! 

-blarg


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 8, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Je m'en fous si... *




Tsk tsk. Remember Eric's Grandmother, folks. 

Wulf


----------



## KidCthulhu (Feb 8, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tsk tsk. Remember Eric's Grandmother, folks.
> 
> Wulf *




Does she speak French?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 8, 2002)

Well... err... well, maybe MY tender ears are burning. I'm such a sensitive lad.


----------



## Horacio (Feb 8, 2002)

Wulf, my friend, fear no more, I wasn't saying anything foul.

"Je m'en fous" means "for me it doesn't matter", and it's not a high profanity level word.

You're a bit too sensitive...

      Horacio


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 8, 2002)

Hmm... If you're a native speaker and you say so, I'll take it.

French is such a... flexible... language. I had been taught the meaning was actually closer to "I don't give a f---" and the LITERAL meaning was closer to "I f--- myself with it."

That's certainly one way to express contempt or lack of interest.

Of course one should never rely on a literal translation of french.


----------



## blargney (Feb 8, 2002)

It depends on where the person comes from.

In Quebec, "Je m'en fous" means "I really don't care."
"Je m'en fiche" is closer to "I don't care." 
"Je m'en câlice" would be "I don't give a <miscellaneous swear word>."
"Je m'en contre-câlice" is the Flying <miscellaneous swear word> version.



Today's language lesson was brought to you by the letter F.
-blarg


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 8, 2002)

don't forget that "fous" in this case is a conjugated version of the verb "foutre", wich mean...

Ancalagon


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 9, 2002)

A powerful stroke of lightning?

No, wait, that's foudre... But linguistically I think it's from the same root. The F-word is from an old Teutonic word that means "forked" or "split asunder."

How wonderfully evocative!


----------



## Darkness (Feb 9, 2002)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Does she speak French? *



Damn; you beat me to it!


----------



## Horacio (Feb 9, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *Hmm... If you're a native speaker and you say so, I'll take it.
> 
> French is such a... flexible... language. I had been taught the meaning was actually closer to "I don't give a f---" and the LITERAL meaning was closer to "I f--- myself with it."
> 
> ...




Well, I'm not a native French, I'm Spanish, but I've lived in France for three years. My French isn't maybe very 'academic' but I can tell you that _'je m'en fous'_ is a normal expression that almost nobody (besides some language teacher) would considerer foul language. At least in present day in Brittany (the west corner of France). The literal meaning is... well, you've expressed it well, but your last sentence was a very good advise


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 9, 2002)

You know, I always thought that "foutre" meant "to put into"  (use your imagination how that relates to the english F word), due to several words and expression such as fourre-tout (bag you put stuff in) or fourreau (scabard).

However, upon looking it up in the dictionary, it actualy commes from latin _futuere_, wich means to have sexual relations with a woman.   You learn somethign new every day, even though some days the things you learn are not very usefull.

Back to the topic at hand, oui je serais intéressé de lire une histoire française... 

Ancalagon


----------



## Sammael99 (Feb 9, 2002)

Ancalagon said:
			
		

> *You know, I always thought that "foutre" meant "to put into"  (use your imagination how that relates to the english F word), due to several words and expression such as fourre-tout (bag you put stuff in) or fourreau (scabard).
> 
> However, upon looking it up in the dictionary, it actualy commes from latin futuere, wich means to have sexual relations with a woman.   You learn somethign new every day, even though some days the things you learn are not very usefull.*




The literal meaning of the noun "foutre" is "jism" although it is hardly ever used in that sense anymore. The verb "foutre" is derived from there and does indeed mean "to put something into". 



			
				Ancalagon said:
			
		

> Back to the topic at hand, oui je serais intéressé de lire une histoire française...
> Ancalagon [/B]




I will get down to it probably on Monday, give you guys the run down on "Les Terres Anciennes" and start pouring out the "contrendus de parties" !

Thanks for the support

A bientot


----------

